# SoundAbout



## bclaff (Feb 7, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Sound/Audio not working? Want more control over audio?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.woodslink.android.wiredheadphoneroutingfix


This APP (with a service) allows you to:
1) ALLOW or IGNORE the headphone/headset plug in/out detection. 
ALLOW it so that plugging a headset in or out will automatically set your phone to use or not use the headset. 
IGNORE will cancel the plug in/out event and is mostly used for those with phones that have a faulty headset jack which can cause the speaker and earpiece not to work.
2) DETECT or IGNORE that a headset has a microphone when plugged in. Only used if the headphone/headset plug in/out detection is set to ALLOW.
3) Route the media audio to (External speaker, Wired Headphones, Wired Headset (with mic), Bluetooth, Aux Digital). Media audio includes music, notifications, alarms, ringer.
(Bluetooth is enable for the Pro version only)
4) Allow notification/alarm sounds play through the SPEAKER as well as the selected media audio setting. This setting can be unchecked so that notifications/alarms only play through the selected media setting.
5) (Pro version) Route the phone call audio to (Built in Earpiece, External speaker, Wired Headphones, Wired Headset (with mic), Bluetooth, Aux Digital).
6) There is a widget to toggle the Headphones/Headset on or off.
When installed, the first time you run the app will start the background service. It will then always start on reboot.
If music stops when you unplug a headset, this app cannot prevent it. That is the music app purposely stopping so that audio doesn't not blast through the speaker.


----------

